# How long would you wait to flip after a transplant?



## ANC (Feb 22, 2018)

How long would you wait to flip after a transplant?
Not sure how I've never been in this position. But I need to transplant a lady that needs flipping... She just outgrew her current pot very fast once I lowered the LED strips.

I normally would wait a week after any trimming to flip, but what about after transplanting?

these girls are chest high already. Don't want to wait much longer.


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 22, 2018)

minimum one week, typically 2-3 to give them some room to stretch out


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2018)

I was afraid of that.... Guess I'll wait to see some new growth after the repot.

Conditions are pretty tropical at the moment so growth is strong and steady.
I just can't believe how much these plants have improved after adding the vermicompost to the coco. (I'm running $10 a year nutrients)


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 23, 2018)

I wait about a week after transplant from a 1 gallon to 3. 2 weeks if going to a 5.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 23, 2018)

I meant to add that pretty much if I go to 12/12 right away the plant stalls and roots anyway for a week or so.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

All the old grow books say to give em 2 weeks after stress to recover .

Id say whatch the plant

In my experience if i wait two weeks after i trim up a plant. Then its just as bushey as when i trimmed it lmao

I wait about a week as well

But as long as the plants actively growing 
And not stressed looking your probably good.

But more root always eqaul more fruit so waiting longer doesnt hurt too bad


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 2, 2018)

2wks or so, try to double pot size going into flower. Advice from old friend


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I was afraid of that.... Guess I'll wait to see some new growth after the repot.
> 
> Conditions are pretty tropical at the moment so growth is strong and steady.
> I just can't believe how much these plants have improved after adding the vermicompost to the coco. (I'm running $10 a year nutrients)


I'm in coco to man, cheaper nutes you say?? Haha

What's your nute regime if ya don't mind me asking pal


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2018)

I feed Hortimix dry nutrients. Extras include amino acid, silica, vermicompost. Always on the lightish side. I also use trichs and mykos as well as a fungal pesticide.
I know my strain by now and as long as the leaves are between 19 and 20cm with 7 fingers, they are quite happy.
I have also switched some of my plants over to organic feed in soil and coco mix.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I feed Hortimix dry nutrients. Extras include amino acid, silica, vermicompost. Always on the lightish side. I also use trichs and mykos as well as a fungal pesticide.
> I know my strain by now and as long as the leaves are between 19 and 20cm with 7 fingers, they are quite happy.
> I have also switched some of my plants over to organic feed in soil and coco mix.


Fungal pesticide = southern ag ?


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 2, 2018)

my best plants are ones i allow roots to twirl in the bottom/dangle out the drains of their final container before I flower them.


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fungal pesticide = southern ag


I'm using Eco-BB, it sells under another trade name in the states.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm using Eco-BB, it sells under another trade name in the states.


Bacillus ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> my best plants are ones i allow roots to twirl in the bottom/dangle out the drains of their final container before I flower them.


Mabey its because they feel threatened by not having enough room so they try hard to further the species?


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2018)

Many species do this, mushrooms won't fruit until they think almost all the food is done for instance.
Fish also, they breed when it either goes very well or very bad.


----------



## dongle69 (Mar 2, 2018)

I have transplanted and flipped on the same day many times.
It works really well because the flip/transition period initiates more roots.


----------



## vostok (Mar 2, 2018)

I go straight away as in most cases I'm potting up

_*to Anticpate that stretch*_

I've yet to encounter any _'side effects'_

good luck


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Mabey its because they feel threatened by not having enough room so they try hard to further the species?


maybe. But every plant I ever grew in my rooms had twirling roots in the bottom before they really took off. 
Even my 55 gallon drum grows twirled roots at the bottom. In my dwc explosive growth is notable as soon as the roots hit the bottom of the bucket. Maybe its a restrictive growth thing, cant go down must go up maybe. I wouldnt do it any other way.

When I transplant from a one gal to a 5 gallon and flower immediately in 70 days the roots ball is still centralized and new vertical growth is limited. The plants next to those allowed to root fully are always twice as large in the end.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

I agree

Definitely bigger root =bigger fruits


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 3, 2018)

I transplant just before flip .
Usually they have a couple hours to chill
This time they where going under the light as they where placed in their new pots 

I don’t have the room to let the plants sit in up sized pots.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 6, 2018)

I have found that transplanting just before flip , will cut down on stretch too.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 6, 2018)

vostok said:


> I go straight away as in most cases I'm potting up
> 
> _*to Anticpate that stretch*_
> 
> ...



Agreed.

Unless you've damaged the plant in some way ect, I found 0 bad happenings going straight into flower the same day as uppot/repot.

Ill take clones from a mother 1 week before I plan on flip. Rooting takes 7-10 days. Veg for 60 more. Start in 32oz cups/Promix BX, when roots fill the cup, uppot to 5g/Promix BX.
I veg in 5g plastic pots, under 1000w, while my other plants are flowering,.

By the time its time for flip, the 5g container plants are rootbound, and ready for uppot.

I'll slightly rough up the roots, to let them expand, and speed up the lateral root growth process, and plant them. IF you don't rough up the roots, it will limit the expansion of the central ball. All of my plants in 20 gallon container are rootbound at the end of the cycle.

So from being rooted at the start of flowering cycle, my closes after 70 days, and in 5 g pots, are ready to be upotted into a 20g container, and flipped.

I found that a GOOD PLANT will completely fill the rest of the 20g container by the time the plant is finished. So in my experience, Ive found no drawbacks.


----------



## vostok (Mar 6, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Unless you've damaged the plant in some way ect, I found 0 bad happenings going straight into flower the same day as uppot/repot.
> 
> ...


lol...many times I go direct to the 10-14 day stretch

that is equal to the 10-14 days it takes the roots to emerge from the cloner

it keeps the veg room full ...always ...cheers/


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

Yea, I'm glad I held on though, her colour is not right yet.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 6, 2018)

What I do is once transplanted to final pot (you cant go by a set time. Everyone has completely different strains..setups..mediums..conditions..lighting..etc. Impossible to give a one size fits all - and it wont work). Much like picking and chopping at harvest...your looking for signs.But what I do is wait until the plants metabolism is firing on all cylinders. What I mean by that is you look for certain indicators. Roots popping out the sides and bottoms of a cloth pot...or in the case of plastic pots..roots growing out the drain holes. Give the main stem a little tug to see if the medium kinda pulls up a little (not ready) or its anchored real well. And ultimately the plant is drying down the medium after a good soak to runoff the next day or maybe a day after. This is telling you that its starting to establish a prolific root system and your getting close to having the plant established for the flowering photoperiod. You might have to tie down and/or top to keep her low and bushy because a jamming root system is in direct proportion and relative to its top growth. And you dont want an overly vegged tall plant that can double or triple in height the first few weeks of 12 - 12 and getting too close to the lamps. You have to know the strain your running and anticipate when its final stretch settles right in the lamps sweet spot and stay there and start packing on the flower set. But ultimately its not a time thing. Its when the plant has finally packed the pot with an extensive healthy root system and its drying down the medium daily or every other day. Then you can be safe in knowing that shes ready. At least this is what I do. It can be days or weeks after final pot up transplant when this happens. A not so healthy plant can take awhile to get her prepped for flip. A super healthy plant to new pot usually takes right to the final pot and it doesnt take long at all. If you flip too soon..she wont have the root structure to handle all the intense light you have in flower and you will know you fucked up and rushed it. She will let you know..expressing herself in sickly ways. What your after is a super healthy plant with a well established root ball. Packed in the pot really well. And thirsty every morning in veg. Then shes ready for the second show.


----------



## gb123 (Mar 6, 2018)

until the container is filled out with roots......


----------



## since1991 (Mar 6, 2018)

gb123 said:


> until the container is filled out with roots......


Exactly. And how you tell that (obviously you cant see it) is the plant is drying out the medium daily or every other day. The pot lift method and sticking finger in there is your "eyes" and your technique here.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 6, 2018)

Its also a good reason why I think a grower should use a smaller pot than what used to be generally accepted. Especially using coco coir as your substrate. Most home hobby growers just dont need a big 5 7 or 10 gallon pot to get a whopper per plant yield. Especailly cloth or fabric root pruning pots like Smart Pots or Aurora Root Pots. They dont circle at the bottom like plastic or grow bags. The roots mass up in the goldilocks zone of a smartie. Plus big pots take forever to dry down and roots never completely fill out in a big pot. Much like rockwool..coco coir is similar. You can grow a giant plant in very little rockwool. As long as you supply the fertigation in a consistent manner (top drip to waste). The ole wives tale of root bound plants is largely a myth...especially indoors using the new mediums and cloth pots. What does make plants shoot straight up and bolt is packing them too close together in relation to the light they have. Just like top growth there is a relation to root growth/medium/container/plant numbers and the amount of light. They sense that they are packed too close and fight for the limited light factor. Reducing your yield to shit and airy popcorn.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 15, 2018)

dongle69 said:


> I have transplanted and flipped on the same day many times.
> It works really well because the flip/transition period initiates more roots.



This is my way. 

If transplanting is done correctly by back filling around a pot then the transplant is a stress free time.

As you lift the plant out of its current pot and place it straight into the perfectly made hole in your new pot and medium. 

I flip the same day I transplant into a pot that’s 3x the size of the old pot. 

This way I find my plants stay more compact and don’t grow much higher during their transition to 12:12.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2018)

If technique is good the plants hardly feel any stress or even no visible signs, I’ve repotted 4 weeks into flower when I was running a live soil grow and got the same 6 oz the others gave


----------



## since1991 (Mar 26, 2018)

Every time I tried to transplant at anytime during flower my yields took a big hit. Much better (for me anyways) to transplant to final pot whilst still in veg and only throwing in the flower room or flipping when shes had at least a good 2 weeks to settle in and establish her self. Fresh new and bigger pair of shoes to get going again. One less thing shes got to worry about...filling up the new pot with roots while still trying to produce flower..which is stressful enough on its own with no males or pollen around.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2018)

I’ve just cut the rootball of my mother gg4 from 18 l coco to 2 l net pot into homemade drripper/dwc, she hated it for 6 hours, 48 hours later she’s greening the lowers and the fans are nearly horizontal. This imo is a severe repot, I will give her 2 weeks probably but will check the roots in the res


----------

